# Gaming Monitor 27 Zoll / 144HZ / WQHD / UHD



## nilsrichtermann (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem Ihr mir hier im Forum schon bei meinem neuen Gaming PC geholfen habt, fehlen mir noch Monitore.

Zwei Monitore werden angeschlossen.
Es sollten 27 Zoller sein.
Prioritäten: Gaming (WoW, CS, CoD,BF4, GTA5, Elite usw.), Grafik (Photoshop, Illustrator)+ Videobarbeitung, Videos schauen.

*Meine Auswahl*

*BenQ XL2720Z, 27"*27 Zoll - 144HZ - TN 

+ perfekter Gaming Monitor 
- hässlich 
- hoher Preis - ca. 420 Euro

*27 Dell UltraSharp U2715H LED* 27 Zoll - 60 HZ - IPS - 2560x1440

+ 27 Zoll
+ guter "Allrounder" 
+ super Design 
- hoher Preis - ca. 480 Euro

*Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25"*25 Zoll - 60 HZ - IPS - 2560x1440 

+ guter "Allrounder" 
+ super Design 
+ Spitzenpreis - ca. 275 Euro 
- aber 25 Zoll klein

*ASUS PB287Q, 28"*28 Zoll - 60 HZ - TN - 4K - 3840x2160 

+ "guter Allrounder" 
- hässlich 
+ dafür 4K

Ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich mich entscheiden soll. 

Die Dell Monitore sehen super aus und haben ein sehr gutes Bild. Für Spiele sind die 6-8 ms + 60 HZ nicht optimal. Der Benq mit seinen 144Hz ist spitze, aber hässlich und die Auflösung ist nur Full HD. Der Asus sind nicht schlecht aus, ist nochmal größer als alle anderen und mit 4k im Gaming nicht schlechter als die DELL. 

Und auch nicht unwichtig: Da ich mir zwei Monitore kaufen werde, dachte ich schon an den Dell"25" - aber dann ärgere ich mich immer über den Größenunterschied zum 27 Zoll - anderseits: 2x 450 (für zwei 27 Zoll Monitore...).

ARGHHHHH...

Wie würdet Ihr entscheiden?

Viele Grüße

Nils

PS: bitte keine Alternativen 22/24 Zoll.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2015)

Was wird denn überhaupt gespielt und was willst du maximal ausgeben?


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. Januar 2015)

das gleiche problem habe ich auch . Habe mein 21:9 2560x1080 verkauft und will nun einen neuen mit 144 herz +lightboost und G-sync .. 

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Preda...-G-Sync(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1163641?


das wird evtl meiner . halt mehr Gaming aber 24 zoll xD 


----------------------

bei Full HD kann ich auf 27 zoll verzichten weil viele der Meinung sind das das Bild Darunter leidet bzw sichtbar ist . -<-< PPI !



das problem was ich bei dir sehe ist das du zwei stück kaufen willst ... es ist ja schon etwas ob du 500 euro oder knapp 900 euronen ausgeben willst ..


Wenn es zwei stück werden sollten dann die Dell


ps. mir kommt es manchmal vor als gebe es nicht den perfekten Monitor xD


----------



## nilsrichtermann (25. Januar 2015)

@JoM79 - 2 Monitore a 480 = 960 euro - Games: von WoW über BF4 bis hin zu CS so ziemlich alles, also eben auch Shooter.

@SaftSpalte - Das stimmt. Der ideale Monitor sehe für mich so aus: 27 Zoll + IPS + 3840x2160 + 144HZ (x 3 Monitore) - aber sowas gibt es ja wohl noch nicht..

Und: Der Ausus ist bestimmt auch gut - aber 400 euro für 24 Zoll und der 27 Zoll kostet dann 500 euro - das wird dann noch teuerer. 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2015)

Wenn du noch etwas wartest, dann gibt es 27"+IPS(wenn man das denn haben will)+120-144Hz+2560x1440.


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. Januar 2015)

nilsrichtermann schrieb:


> @JoM79 - 2 Monitore a 480 = 960 euro - Games: von WoW über BF4 bis hin zu CS so ziemlich alles, also eben auch Shooter.
> 
> @SaftSpalte - Das stimmt. Der ideale Monitor sehe für mich so aus: 27 Zoll + IPS + 3840x2160 + 144HZ (x 3 Monitore) - aber sowas gibt es ja wohl noch nicht..
> 
> ...




100 euro aufpreis für 3 zoll und weniger ppi ..  

Allein das  G Sync Implantat kostet über 100 euro  

Die lassen sich alles bezahlen 



Der Monitor mit 144 herz und 2D Lightboost :

ACER

ein Traum   . gibs aber nicht


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2015)

Wozu braucht man Lightboost und Acer?
Wenn dann LG 24GM77 oder BenQ XL2430T, beide 144Hz mit Motion Blur Reduction.
Bei 27" würde ich momentan warten , da sich da in den nächsten 2 Monaten viel bewegt.


----------



## nilsrichtermann (25. Januar 2015)

Tja, leider kann ich nicht warten - da ich mir ja gerade - durch das Forum hier - nen super Gaming PC zusammengebaut habe, aber der Monitor fehlt.

Welchen Monitor "würdet" Ihr den von den oben genannten nun wählen?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2015)

Da du von allem ein bisschen machst, würde ich den Dell U2715H nehmen.


----------

